# Fractional exchange companies



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any personal experience with either of these two Fractional property exchange companies?

  The Registry Collection – part of the RCI Global network

  Preferred Residences – part of Interval International


----------



## Cookie121 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I have experience with The Registry Collection. I own a fractional condo in Kelowna, BC.

They don't have a very big selection of choices, but I have found them very helpful and easy to get a hold of on the telephone.

We just returned from our first exchange into the HGVC Waikoloa. Some of their properties are not listed on the website, such as this one.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 27, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone have any personal experience with either of these two Fractional property exchange companies?
> The Registry Collection – part of the RCI Global network
> Preferred Residences – part of Interval International



Hi Bill

Additional question- the Pref Res (II ) was announced some time ago here on the board - but I have never seen anything to indicate they are up and running yet ...any idea from anyone??

The Reg Coll allows some higher level TS's to participate (albeit on short term??) - they had mentioned they didn't have 'official' relationship with Four Seasons but individual owners can apply and use.

There are a couple of other companies trying to get 'traction' in this marketplace.  Maybe because I am waiting to see what happens - it just seems like there the pace is glacial.

Greg


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 27, 2007)

GregGH said:


> There are a couple of other companies trying to get 'traction' in this marketplace.  Maybe because I am waiting to see what happens - it just seems like there the pace is glacial.
> 
> Greg



I think fractionals could be the "next greatest thing" if the two exchange groups ever get their act together (has not happened yet).

I am not an expert on the exchange companies and it surprised me that someone would trade a fractional for a HGVC or any timeshare (except Four Seasons).

The best things about a fractionl over a DC is that it is deeded real estate, you can resell it, and you can rent it to anyone. But they are expensive, and don't have a well established trading program yet.


----------



## stevens397 (Dec 27, 2007)

We are staying in the Phillips Club in NYC in two weeks.  They sold out section one and have now opened Phillips Club 2.

My understanding, however, is that owners of PC#1 can trade into Four Seasons in Troon North Scottsdale and in Aviara.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 27, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think fractionals could be the "next greatest thing" if the two exchange groups ever get their act together (has not happened yet).
> 
> I am not an expert on the exchange companies and it surprised me that someone would trade a fractional for a HGVC or any timeshare (except Four Seasons).
> 
> The best things about a fractional over a DC is that it is deeded real estate, you can resell it, and you can rent it to anyone. But they are expensive, and don't have a well established trading program yet.



Hi Bill

I look from time to time to see what fractionals are re-selling for.  I am most interested in how the market will set the price once the allure of new wears off and the first buyer changes their habits. Does anyone know of web sites that specialize?  It is still hard to see the data.  Really appreciate any help offered here.

Further - anyone know if Preferred Residences – part of Interval International  has a web site?

The mention of HGVC is cute -as I think the Four Seasons is the poor sister  for most of these exchanges - anything less is way too  much of a 'trade down' in value.  FSA is approx $375/night in value (using 5% on value + MF & taxes ) - you think of fractions as being $400 and UP in value for trades.

Where are you fractional owners ????

Greg


----------



## Cookie121 (Dec 28, 2007)

It was a pretty good deal to deposit my one week in Kelowna in March(very cold) for 3 weeks in Hawaii!

I purchased my fractional (4 weeks) a year ago and it has gone up  slightly; about $20K. 

You can put the weeks in a rental pool, but don't expect much, if anything.
We use the fractional in the summer months, and in the cold months here in Canada, I have been able to trade for a week or two in Hawaii. 

I wouldn't buy a fractional expecting it to increase in value or for rental income. You buy it to use or at least trade the weeks and use it someplace  else.


----------



## Pit (Dec 28, 2007)

Haven't taken a test drive, but here are some links...

http://www.preferredresidences.com/index.html

http://www.preferredhotelgroup.com/index.htm


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2007)

Cookie121 said:


> It was a pretty good deal to deposit my one week in Kelowna in March(very cold) for 3 weeks in Hawaii!



That sounds like a pretty good deal. 

HGVC is not listed on the Registry Collection Exchange Grid. How many credits were required for each week at the HGVC Waikoloa (these are all two bedroom villas)? What are the fees associated with the Registry Collection (membership and exchange fees)?

Thanks


----------



## Cookie121 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, I mentioned this to them about properties that are not listed. When you call to deposit, they give you the most updated resorts for a specific area at that time. I get mailers all the time about new properties added to their list.

450 credits we used when we went in Dec for one week. Even though this was an exchange, I thought our room was very nice. It was on the 2nd floor, view of the golf course and pool, near the lobby. Exactly what we asked. 

I think the exchange fee was $185(might be lower, because we used Cdn $)? And the membership $200? I'm not sure, because it was included when we purchased our property.


----------



## SamH (Jan 1, 2008)

We own an associate property in the Registry Collection. We have made two trades which have been discussed in a prior post. One trade was to Dye Villas in North Myrtle Beach and the other to Hearthstone in McCall, Idaho. We enjoyed both stays very much.

Trading through the Registry Collection is like trading through RCI except that the places are generally nicer and the people who answer the phone are much nicer. You can only trade for something that has been deposited, either by another owner or the resort. In our case, both properties are still building so there was plenty of availability. Most of the places that we would have exchanged into were only available in the off season (like Ships Watch in Duck, NC or the Teton Club in Jackson Hole) or not at all (the properties in Italy). The owners of these properties use their prime weeks or rent them out. There does seem to be a lot of availability in Mexico.

In the beginning, the Registry Collection offered a lot of exchanges through trading partners. We know people who stayed in hotels in London and Paris. From what I can see on the web site, they seem to be rebuilding their hotel network (at a very slow pace).

We have let our membership in the Registry Collection lapse as there did not seem to be enough availability for us to warrant the higher annual membership fee or higher exchange fee.

Sam


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jan 1, 2008)

I own a fractional in Telluride. Franz Klammer. I just recently listed it for sale and the real estate company that works exclusively for the lodge listed it at $120,000. That is just about double what we paid for it 4 years ago. I've had
good experience renting it so far, but since Fairmont bought out the lodge..you
have to rent through their own internal program. I hate to sell it..but I just can't use anymore..and I don't want to have to worry about it not renting...It's a very pricey place to get to for airfare with 3 kids.


----------



## mjs (Jan 1, 2008)

I was lucky to get an exchange at Franz Klammer last New years into a 3 bedroom.  It was a very nice villa, IMHO better than Four Seasons Aviara.  
Airfare was expensive(also from Ohio).   HCC Telluride seems to be the least Colorado resort used.
Mark


----------



## Texan in NYC (Jan 7, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> We are staying in the Phillips Club in NYC in two weeks.  They sold out section one and have now opened Phillips Club 2.
> 
> My understanding, however, is that owners of PC#1 can trade into Four Seasons in Troon North Scottsdale and in Aviara.



My long-promised review of the Phillips Club is still in the works.  I havent finalized my closing yet, and want to wait until that is done before I post.


----------

